# Green Water Reds at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

**** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ****

*Beat the Heat Half-Day Fishing Specials*
August 2017
1-888-677-4868
â€œSPECIALâ€ Half-Day AM or PM Guided Fishing Package Rates
(6:00-10:00am or 1:00-5:00pm)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest​
*August Availability*
7, 8, 9, 13, 15, 16, 17, 20, 23, 24, 29

*Your Bay Flats Lodge Special Savings Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner, complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch, complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*
1.	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
2.	Offer only valid for July and August dates in 2017 listed in this advertisement.
3.	Offer valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_________________________________________________________________

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
August 6, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
I think itâ€™s simply human nature for us to be unhappy about something all the time, or so it would seem! In the transition period between spring and summer, and even well into the first part of this summer, I can recall fielding several sharp comments regarding the strong winds we were having on a regular basis. Now, in the second-half of summer, we seem to be experiencing somewhat of a reprieve from the wind and now weâ€™re not happy because of the extreme heat. You just canâ€™t make all of the people happy all of the time - itâ€™s impossible! But, we always continue to try!

In a perfect world, youâ€™d be able to sit out on the boat in the middle of the bay and fish all day without breaking a sweat while standing comfortably on the bow, all the while not worrying a bit about the possibility of being blown overboard by the wind. And those days are coming to us soon, but theyâ€™re just not here yet (weâ€™ll see them in October)! Until then, weâ€™ll continue to contend with hot temperatures, heavy winds, slack winds, low tides, and possibly some brief bad weather as we start experiencing some of fallâ€™s initial frontal passages.

We probably have a little more than a month of high temperatures to deal with, so plan accordingly and youâ€™ll do fine. Get out on the water early to escape the hottest part of the day. Recently, the early morning bite has been a strong one, and has proven to be very productive for the trout, as well as the redfish. Most of Augustâ€™s trout have come off of bottom structure consisting primarily of oyster shell. On windy days, look for occasional oyster pads along some of the more protected shorelines. With the low tides weâ€™ve had these past few weeks, being able to locate such areas has not been a big challenge for most anglers. When you do find a small bunch of oysters along the bank, do your best to cast to them, and not walk on them. Sound travels very well underwater, so use caution when placing your steps if you happen to be wading.

Redfish landings are on the rise this month and next as we approach October. Even with the lower tides weâ€™re seeing right now, these bronze beauties are being found in numbers along the shallows up and down area shorelines. However, finding them is a much easier task on calm days. Reds spend a lot of time foraging the bay bottom for small crustaceans, and other various morsels. In doing so, they tend to muddy the water wherever they happen to be scrounging for food. This creates â€œmud boilsâ€ that are easily spotted on calm days when the water is clean and green, and anglers donâ€™t have a lot of problems in locating the fish. When the winds are high, however, spotting their location becomes a much greater challenge simply because most any water exposed to the high wind rapidly becomes muddied. Until next time, have fun out there, be courteous, and always wear your kill-switch lanyard.

____________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property*

*â€œThe Reefâ€ *​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*













__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=514636442205139








*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Cloudy skies early, followed by partial clearing. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 79F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 50 % Precip. / 0.09 in*
Scattered thunderstorms. High 89F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Tuesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. Low 78F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 40 % Precip. / 0.01 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then partly cloudy late. High 89F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Wednesday Night 60 % Precip. / 0.1 in*
Partial cloudiness early, with scattered showers and thunderstorms later during the night. Low 78F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Synopsis:* 
A generally moderate onshore flow is expected Monday as low pressure develops near the Texas and Oklahoma Panhandles. With plentiful tropical moisture and a weak disturbance impacting the area, rain chances will continue into Monday. Drier conditions will develop by Tuesday, however isolated showers may be possible at times, primarily during the late night and morning hours. Rain chances are expected to increase Thursday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 87.1 degrees
Seadrift 84.9 degrees
Port Aransas 86.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Weâ€™re striving to build the best duck hunting habitat and wetland projects in the area. Having fresh water ponds near saltwater marshes is a recipe for great wingshooting. We greatly appreciate all the early bookings, repeat customers, and it wouldnâ€™t be possible without the support from our amazing staff, guides and our guests.

*Weekly Progress Report*
â€¢ Installed 2 sets of 5-man pit blinds.
â€¢ Planted 4 more ponds.
â€¢ Repaired hot wire fence when storm knocked out GFI plug.
â€¢ Installed 2 custom ground blinds.Â 
#Marsh #habitat #wetlands #wingshooting #Guides #blinds #airboats #lodge #fine #dining #Flats #Bay #Coastal


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more*

Thanks


----------

